# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  port pages from 'How to help usb drives' to wiki pages

## v3.xx

An excellent flash drive tutorial that is too well hidden.

Edit: from this tutorial

----------


## sudodus

Where would you suggest that we should link to it? There are already links from

Installation/FromUSBStick#Prerequisites

----------


## v3.xx

I would think that #6 and #8 would be excellent additions to the wiki.

----------


## sudodus

You mean not only as links but as parts of the wiki page or as separate pages in the wiki?

----------


## v3.xx

Yes, as part of the wiki.  Links are good for more information, but I consider the two mention above (6&8) more like essential information.  If that makes sense.

----------


## sudodus

I'll think about a good way to do that.

Thank you  :Smile: 

(I will also move this dialog (today's posts) to a separate thread, because they do not really belong in the tutorial thread)

----------

